

Rackspace CEO: ‘We’re playing a different game’ than Amazon - bretpiatt
http://gigaom.com/cloud/rackspace-ceo-were-playing-a-different-game-than-amazon/

======
true_religion
Can anyone tell me what goes into Fanatical Support by rackspace?

I've always considered them for my deployments, but they end up being 3x the
cost of other managed hosts that I've been happy with.

So what exactly is it that Rackspace does?

~~~
EwanToo
It's pretty good, ranges from things like pre warning of issues like disk
failures, right through to detailed breakdowns of what went wrong if one of
your machines goes down.

It's among the best it support I've ever received

